# Methode berechnet, in der so wenig Münzen wie möglich ausgezahlt werden.



## Java-Wichtel (30. Jan 2013)

Anmerkung: Ich konnte keinen Quelltext anfertigen, weil ich nicht weiß, wie man bei dieser Aufgabe vorgehen soll. Ich verlange keine Lösung, weil es gegen die FAQ verstößt.
Ich will nur, dass ihr mir schreibt, nach welchem Thema oder Suchwort ich suchen muss, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen.


Hier die Aufgabenstellung:


Die Euro-Währung hat bekanntlich die Münzen 2€, 1€, 50C, 20C, 10C, 5C, 2C und
1C. Ein Automat soll einen Betrag zwischen 0,00€ und 9,99 € in Münzen
zurückzahlen. Dabei sollen möglichst wenige Münzen benutzt werden.
Schreiben Sie in der Klasse B6 eine Methode, der eine ganze Zahl zwischen 0 und 999
übergeben wird, die einen Betrag in Cent darstellen soll. Die Methode soll berechnen,
wie dieser mit möglichst wenigen Münzen ausgezahlt werden kann. Sie soll ausgeben,
wie viele Münzen welcher Art ausgezahlt werden.


Nach welchem Thema muss ich suchen, um nach Hilfe für diese Aufgabe zu finden.


----------



## Marcinek (30. Jan 2013)

Modulare Arithmetik

Wenn ich 123 auszahlen will, und habe 200 (2€) , 100, 50, 20, 10, 5, 2,1 zu verfügung, dann muss ich schauen wie oft die 200 in der 123 steckt.

0 mal mit Rest 123.

Weiter:

Wie oft kommt die 100 in der 123 vor? 1 mal rest 23.

Also zahle ich 1x100 aus.

Wie oft kommt 50 in 23 vor? 0 mal
wie oft kommt 20 in 23 vor? 1 x rest 3

wie oft kommt 5? 0 mal
...

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## anti-held (30. Jan 2013)

Umsetzten lässt sich das dann mit dem Modulo...

123 % 200 ergibt 123 (das ist der rest den du noch auszahlen musst)
123 / 200 ergibt 0 (das ist die anzahl an 200ern die du auszahlen musst)


----------



## ARadauer (30. Jan 2013)

bzw eifach mal durch die Themen ihr im Anfänger Bereich stöbern... das ist ein Beispiel das kommt jede Woche mal...


----------

